# Cables



## 89523 (May 26, 2005)

Can anyone help.
We are going to France in August and would like to know if we need to get a different electric cable for hook ups
Thank you in anticipation
Mandy and Peter


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Tardis

you need a continental connector....2 pin + earth

£4-£5 LOCAL CARAVAN STORE

paul


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The cable will be ok but you should carry a short adapter lead obtainable at camping accessory shops.
This will connect to your cable and allow you to connect to campsite electrics which still use the household French system rather than the Euro system fitted to the input on motorhomes and caravans.
To complicate the answer. Many of us carry 2 of these leads one of which has the neutral and positive reversed to reverse the polarity of the supply on many French campsites.
It is advisable to buy a polarity tester from your camping shop. This, in our case is simply a plug in tester which plugs into one of you van's mains sockets. A series of neons on the front will indicate whether the camp polarity is reversed and whether you should swap your normal connector for the reversed connector to bring your van electrics back to 'normal'.


----------

